# Paint thickness



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

This is probably a really stupid question....

but have many people flat and mopped there r34 gtr... i have been told the paint is really thin and easy to damage, so i dont really want to do it if its easy to damage... lol

thanks


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Jib136 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question....
> 
> ...


You need to take it to a paint specialist so they can tell you how much clear coat layer there is to work with.


----------



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah ok, probably best not trying to machine it myself you think?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## apexdude (Oct 31, 2015)

invest in a paint thickness measuring gauge

very handy kit to have is polishing regularly or even buying cars.

can be had cheaply on ebay


----------



## apexdude (Oct 31, 2015)

something like this will be perfect 

Prodig-Tech Car Paint Layer Thickness Gauge LED Assistant Galvanized Steel LCD | eBay


----------



## malcolm300 (Oct 1, 2015)

Or use a da polisher , its less agressive and mayby a lighter cut polish


----------

